# Quick suggestion needed



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2015)

I put 4 whole chickens in the oven. In one aluminum tray, packed pretty tightly. 400 degrees. They are covered with foil, somewhat loosely. 
How long do you think it will take to cook them?


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2015)

They won't be cooking evenly if they are packed in against each other Charlie.

The sides that are touching each other won't cook as fast as the rest of the birds.

Gosh, can you transfer two of them to another pan and continue cooking?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2015)

Neah, it's an old, lousy stove. I just checked, after hour and a half. They are not nearly ready.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, it only took 2.5 hours. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 9, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Well, it only took 2.5 hours.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd say it would take.. umm.. 2.5 hours.


----------



## menumaker (Mar 9, 2015)

Good luck with that one mate! just make sure that the juices run clear WHATEVER. At least then you won't poison anybody


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 9, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Hmm,  if transferring to a 2nd pan was not an option,  I wonder if it would have been possible to turn the birds around when you thought they were approximately half way done.  That is , the sides which were inside and touching, would now become the outsides for a more even roasting.      Did they otherwise come out ok tasting?



I end up turning chickens 4 times.  It worked.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 9, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> I'd say it would take.. umm.. 2.5 hours.




We need thumbs up smiley here.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 9, 2015)

Charlie--totally off topic, I've been invited to dinner with Jewish friends next Friday. Would it be appropriate for me to bring a bottle of kosher wine? I would dare bring any food items. Or would a pot of blooming tulips be appropriate? I don't want to arrive empty handed. I'm sure the meal will be wonderful. Do I have to wear a headscarf out of respect? They are Orthodox.


----------



## puffin3 (Mar 10, 2015)

Put the thought of 'this birds weights X pounds so I should roast it at X temp. for X amount of time' completely out of your mind.
Check the deep internal temp. of anything you're roasting especially meats until the temp. has reached a prescribed temp.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 10, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Charlie--totally off topic, I've been invited to dinner with Jewish friends next Friday. Would it be appropriate for me to bring a bottle of kosher wine? I would dare bring any food items. Or would a pot of blooming tulips be appropriate? I don't want to arrive empty handed. I'm sure the meal will be wonderful. Do I have to wear a headscarf out of respect? They are Orthodox.




If they are Orthodox, bring a bottle of Kosher wine. It would be perfectly appropriate. Do you have a place to buy kosher wine near you? Tulips are also nice, but then you have to make sure to arrive before the candle lighting because they will not be able to touch the flowers after the that. Kind of long story to explain why.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 10, 2015)

Until they are done


----------



## Janet H (Mar 10, 2015)

Flowers are a lovely idea.  Consider having them delivered earlier in the day which would give ample time to arrange, etc.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 10, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> If they are Orthodox, bring a bottle of Kosher wine. It would be perfectly appropriate. Do you have a place to buy kosher wine near you? Tulips are also nice, but then you have to make sure to arrive before the candle lighting because they will not be able to touch the flowers after the that. Kind of long story to explain why.


Yes, I can get Kosher wine. I was wondering about flowers because I know it is not appropriate to send/give flowers when someone dies. Thanks, Charlie, I knew you'd be able to help me with etiquette!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 11, 2015)

We do not brink flowers to the funeral or to the grave site. Nothing wrong with bringing flowers to the house.
P.S. Or do what Janet has suggested.

Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 11, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> We do not brink flowers to the funeral or to the grave site. Nothing wrong with bringing flowers to the house.
> P.S. Or do what Janet has suggested.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


 Although it has been a long cold winter, I'm going with the bottle of wine. Safe, easy.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 12, 2015)

I would have not covered them. I like the look and the taste of crispy skin.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 12, 2015)

I opened them for the last half an hour or so, they did got some nice gold color.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 13, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> If they are Orthodox, bring a bottle of Kosher wine. It would be perfectly appropriate. Do you have a place to buy kosher wine near you? Tulips are also nice, but then you have to make sure to arrive before the candle lighting because they will not be able to touch the flowers after the that. Kind of long story to explain why.


 Now that's interesting. I'm just off to Google to find out why.

G'night all.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 14, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> If they are Orthodox, bring a bottle of Kosher wine. It would be perfectly appropriate. Do you have a place to buy kosher wine near you? Tulips are also nice, but then you have to make sure to arrive before the candle lighting because they will not be able to touch the flowers after the that. Kind of long story to explain why.


I know why, Charlie. You don't need to explain. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Addie (Mar 14, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> If they are Orthodox, *bring a bottle of Kosher wine.* It would be perfectly appropriate. Do you have a place to buy kosher wine near you? Tulips are also nice, but then you have to make sure to arrive before the candle lighting because they will not be able to touch the flowers after the that. Kind of long story to explain why.



When I lived in Chelsea, every time there was a Jewish holiday coming up, you would see signs in all the food store windows, "Manachevitz Wines for Sale". My kids thought it was great living there. They not only got Christian holidays off, but Jewish ones also. I was the only Christian living in a six family building. I learned a lot about the Jewish faith living in that city. The little store I used to go to for milk, etc. had a wife/husband that owned it. One day they both showed me the tattooed numbers on their arms. I almost fainted. I loved them before that day, but loved them even more after. I certainly had more respect for them. I didn't ask questions, but one day the wife started to tell me some of the stories. Only because both of them were overweight and reasonable healthy when they were taken away, were they assigned to a work group. They also both had blue eyes.


----------

